# Runescape



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone play?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

God damn it I forgot I started the Halloween event.

No, I just logged on in late October for the first time in ages. I used to play a lot from about 2004-not sure when, a few years. Never bought membership though (only time I was a member was when I used a 7 day free trial code thing lol)

I was doing the Halloween/Christmas/Easter events though up until 2012/Easter 2013? I think? I was going to do this years Halloween one but as I said.

Also, I was trying to get enough money so I could buy a purple party hat on the grand exchange I'm not sure if that's still going to be a possibility for me. But that was basically the whole reason I was still playing the game in the end. And if they've taken away that goal :no

Actually I might start playing again so I can get that partyhat. I also technically owe my brother a full set of Rune (but have to make it myself, dunno why, that was decided, also can't buy rune platebody because I never did that dragon quest)... He doesn't even play anymore, but ima make that rune armour

This is great though:






I just checked I have 46k and need 1,248,098,553gp also I just withdrew the coins from my bank forgetting why I put them in there - because they created an update so that they were no longer part of your inventory >_< god damn it. Nostalgia ruined. Yup, this is going to take some time.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

I play old school, on there party hats are cheap now.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I used to play...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Eazi said:


> I play old school, on there party hats are cheap now.


This is not what I want to hear  I'm hoping they'll still cost a lot more in the new one. Old school is members only I see :/ so not playing that.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is not what I want to hear  I'm hoping they'll still cost a lot more in the new one. Old school is members only I see :/ so not playing that.


Good luck they are 2.4billion +


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> This is not what I want to hear  I'm hoping they'll still cost a lot more in the new one. Old school is members only I see :/ so not playing that.


Too bad... you could have had the pleasure of getting ownt by me in the wilderness.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mined about 300 iron ore before someone actually thanked me for sticking to just two rocks to let other people have a chance  (mining level 70) it felt awkward. I forgot how much SA I can get in multiplayer games.

Yeah.. I'm just going to keep spamming this thread on/off now I guess lol.



Joe said:


> Good luck they are 2.4billion +


I will get that party hat :blank (also really? Even purple ones? I'm not interested in blue)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Mined about 300 iron ore before someone actually thanked me for sticking to just two rocks to let other people have a chance  (mining level 70) it felt awkward. I forgot how much SA I can get in multiplayer games.
> 
> Yeah.. I'm just going to keep spamming this thread on/off now I guess lol.
> 
> I will get that party hat :blank (also really? Even purple ones? I'm not interested in blue)


Yea they all are might be even more than max cash stack but its like 2000quid lol on osrs they are 30k or something

Mining wud prob take over one year playtime lol


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I logged in for the first time 618 days according to the counter, to get my 10 year veteran cape, and then logged off for good most likely. I just can't play these MMORPG, grind away for nothing games anymore.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I started building attack so I could wield a rune pickaxe, since it's been a while since I played and when I last played you had to have the attack level required to wield rune to wield the pickaxe. 

I know they added in a toolbelt later, but it used to be that you could only add a bronze pickaxe to your toolbelt. Now apparently you can add any pickaxe to it as long as you have the right mining level. I'm so bummed about that... 

Good to see some monster aggression will be being added back in though, I wondered why basically nothing would attack me anywhere...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Good to see some monster aggression will be being added back in though, I wondered why basically nothing would attack me anywhere...


at least the attack can help you defend against scorpions


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

some guy gave me 1.5 mil at the GE the other day


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Joe said:


> at least the attack can help you defend against scorpions


lol they're only 14, unless you're talking about something else? My attack level was already 40 before I started levelling more recently.



Sinatra said:


> some guy gave me 1.5 mil at the GE the other day


I saw someone begging there the other day but I don't think anyone gave him anything lmao.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I play from time to time. Last Summer I was playing a lot, and finally got my fishing level to 99, and my magic level to 99 as well. I no lifed that fishing cape. 10+ hours a day fishing straight for a week or two, it was horrible. It was so horrible, I quit a few days after I obtained it, due to lack of purpose. :c


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

I forgot my password and my email login ;_____; 

Gonna have to stick to Habbo Hotel for now


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

idoughnutknow said:


> I forgot my password and my email login ;_____;
> 
> Gonna have to stick to Habbo Hotel for now


Habbo deleted my account without emailing me. I will never forgive them :blank


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Habbo deleted my account without emailing me. I will never forgive them :blank


They did the same to mine, which inspired me to go back on there last year and make the best falling furni game I could. Now I realise that's just what they wanted me to do :no


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I forgot my username and password for this, I used to play around 9 years ago.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Anyone want to meet up in habbo  it sucks knowing everyone will grow out of it, my room (a very pretty one might I add) has been collecting dust since 2010 or something.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to be addicted to Runescape. I thought I'd try the 07 version and started getting into it again, but then I found myself starting to get bored as the nostalgia wore off. I found myself doing nothing but AFK fishing and watching Netflix and realized it was a massive waste of time. I think what made it addicting for me was the Clan aspect. I actually met some pretty cool people through my clan who I still keep in touch with, even though we're all in our 20's now and haven't played for 4-5 years. I tried joining another one in the 07 version but it wasn't the same, haha.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've reached a new level of boredom and am attempting old school. If anyone wants to add me my user name is "Cat Milker". Send me a message.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I remember the good days, I was trying to get 99 mining, I gave up at around 60-something. RS Isn't recognizable anymore.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

I mainly went on for the quests but I forgot my account details so I decided to make a new one instead and start over. I can't believe you need a friend to complete the quest with the two half shields and the rival gangs now. :no Ruined it for me. I didn't go on for friends, I went on for quests.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ziva said:


> I mainly went on for the quests but I forgot my account details so I decided to make a new one instead and start over. I can't believe you need a friend to complete the quest with the two half shields and the rival gangs now. :no Ruined it for me. I didn't go on for friends, I went on for quests.


haven't you needed that for years? I'm sure I needed someone else to get the other half, but maybe I traded with them.. I can't remember because I did that quest years and years ago.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> haven't you needed that for years? I'm sure I needed someone else to get the other half, but maybe I traded with them.. I can't remember because I did that quest years and years ago.


Really? I'm not sure now? I just remember being able to finish the quest without anyone's help but I can't remember how long ago that was although it would've been sometime in the past 4-5 years.


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

I used to be addicted to the game a few years ago. Now I only log in like twice a month to check the game's progress.

I'm still willing to play and do things with somebody as long as they want. My RSN: HTML6


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A while back I was collecting mort myre fungi and it sold for around 900, then recently I noticed it had suddenly gone up to 1500, then 1600~ then 1900 

Now 2,247gp.

What's going on with these shrooms?


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Ziva said:


> Really? I'm not sure now? I just remember being able to finish the quest without anyone's help but I can't remember how long ago that was although it would've been sometime in the past 4-5 years.


You've always needed a second person to help you. That's why the quest is so well known.



Persephone The Dread said:


> A while back I was collecting mort myre fungi and it sold for around 900, then recently I noticed it had suddenly gone up to 1500, then 1600~ then 1900
> 
> Now 2,247gp.
> 
> What's going on with these shrooms?


Seems like they're mostly always 1.5-2k. I think the 900gp was a sudden price crash and it's now recovering.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 9, 2015)

Now I'm wondering if I made a second account just for the purpose of completing that quest. I know for sure that I did it on my own and that's the only other way I can think of completing it on my own. I did make a second account years later but only because I completely forgot all the details to the first account from years before. Hmm.. :sus


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I created an account when I was 9 or 10 and never made it past the tutorial level. That's the story of my Runescape adventure


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Played a little bit the other day on 07 when I realized it was free now. Got hooked for about 2 months when OSRS came out, got tired of how repetitive it was. Contemplating coming back again.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I played in 04. Everybody mentioned how cool my name was because it didn't have numbers in it. My goal was always to reach 99str and get the cape. By the time I reached it, I no longer had membership. The end. I was always poor, fighting in rune chains with the Dds++. Always bagged on because I didn't do the simple quests.

I loved that game. I don't love the new combat system, that was my departure. But what a journey it was. From a lvl 33 who surprised kicked higher level's butts, to a lvl 100something. I'd give it another go, but I'd need a new computer to handle it.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I still play it my first account got banned was no life on it 10 hours min a day i did green dragons for hours i would do 1.5-2k a day now i am playing 07 going to try and get 99 every thing will take a while i think


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember the good days of farming. Didn't have to be too high a level to make good money. It was what made me the little rich I was. Some herbs can't remember, rancor or something, a 30 batch sold for like 200k or 400k if I'm remembering correctly. I'd just farm about 6 locations at a time, log off, and repeat.
Get drops in that underground volcano place with the weird music. Always good being the hardest hitter and win all the multikills.

Good strategy because it'd allow me time for homework.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Quit when EOC came out.. And never returned... Forget how long ago that was. Wonder if I got hacked for all my stuff while gone <.<


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Woodydreads said:


> Quit when EOC came out.. And never returned... Forget how long ago that was. Wonder if I got hacked for all my stuff while gone <.<


2012 i think it ****


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Sprocketjam said:


> You've always needed a second person to help you. That's why the quest is so well known.
> 
> Seems like they're mostly always 1.5-2k. I think the 900gp was a sudden price crash and it's now recovering.


Weird, I searched before and noticed someone on the RS forum posted about it too and was confused, I wonder why it crashed before then.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't logged on in a year or 2. I made my account the first year the game was available to the public. I missed the phat drop though because I didn't know much about the game or any resources for info. I was still wandering around lumby picking up random objects. I did grab a bunch of santa hats and sold them over the years as I needed cash. I think I still have one. I played a lot until probably 5 years ago and it just doesn't interest me anymore. I always wanted to max everything but there's so much to do now and it feels like I am never making progress. When there are so many skills hitting 90+ in one skill and looking at the exp required to make the next few levels seems like you will never be as good as the best players at the time even when they retire from playing soon after. I also quit being social on there. I had a clan, friends, and online boyfriends the first few years. I quit for a year and when I came back I had no friends still playing and I only made a few temp ones while working a single skill. That contributed to it getting boring. I made 95 mining because I was racing someone. I made 98 woodcutting cause I talked to the other people cutting. What do you do while firemaking and similar?


----------



## mimu (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a white and blue party hat on my original Runescape account, should've sold them for IRL money before EOC crashed the prices of GP...


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Picked up a new pc earlier, back to playing OSRS. Anyone who still plays feel free to add me "Ariakans"


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Picked up a new pc earlier, back to playing OSRS. Anyone who still plays feel free to add me "Ariakans"


I will add you but i am afk training atm


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

mike91 said:


> I will add you but i am afk training atm


No need to, I got phished and scammed for everything the other day. No desire to play again and passed the account onto a friend.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i didn't play it that much but i remember going on sometime last year after years of not playing it and i felt so ancient because it was all diferent. i felt like what my pop would've felt like with his new ipad. "where tf is everything!" yeah i don't adapt well to change even in the slightest


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

I played on and off (mostly on) for the past 10 years. I had racked up almost a year of playtime by Christmas 2013 when I decided to get myself banned to finally put an end to it (having quit various times, normally for about 6-18 months). 

I caved and played a bit of old school between last summer and Christmas just gone. Despite many nostalgic memories, I do ultimately see it as wasted time. More than that though I think it did me a lot of damage, it was definitely a contributing factor in my anxiety that fully surfaced about 18 months ago. I can't imagine the mental and physiological impact of doing really 'on the edge' gameplay for probably around 80 hours a week for months on end at times. 

For anyone that's interested, I played a lot of CW (got 2k tickets in the space of 3-4 years), then later on a lot of PVM and also had a brief foray into high stakes (up to 1b in 2011-2012) duel arena. 

So anyway, right now I'm about 10 weeks clean and I'm not going back this time. I first played RS in December 2004 so I'm glad my last login was December 2014 - that keeps it under a 10 year timespan...


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Haz606 said:


> I played on and off (mostly on) for the past 10 years. I had racked up almost a year of playtime by Christmas 2013 when I decided to get myself banned to finally put an end to it (having quit various times, normally for about 6-18 months).
> 
> I caved and played a bit of old school between last summer and Christmas just gone. Despite many nostalgic memories, I do ultimately see it as wasted time. More than that though I think it did me a lot of damage, it was definitely a contributing factor in my anxiety that fully surfaced about 18 months ago. I can't imagine the mental and physiological impact of doing really 'on the edge' gameplay for probably around 80 hours a week for months on end at times.
> 
> ...


I played nearly 10 years now i start back in 2005 and from march 09 to November 2010 i was playing about 12 hours a day and i was running a runescape private server at the same time and i would have dreams of finding phats or alot of gp that when i bought a bot due to if i did not play for about 10 hours min a day i would feel like i have not done enough and play more but some times i was doing 24 hours 3 times a week but i was doing 24 hour at least once a week and i racked up close to 361 days of game play about 2 months before jagex banned my account for botting and i quit and did things outside more and i was more happy
But i have gone back and play 07 now and im enjoying it but only a few a hours at night not like i did before i get bored after 4 hours and need to do something outside


----------

